# First Blog Post



## Runwolf (Aug 16, 2008)

Okay, this is my first haunted blog post.

I've got a couple of projects I'm actively working on at the moment. I completed a pirate ship earlier in the summer made out of a 14 foot long canoe. For halloween we will be distressing it and manning it with 16 inch skeletons and a fog machine to make it a bit scarier. It will be a static display.

I'm working on a grim reaper head out of monster mud. I've got the basic understructure finished, and will be mudding it this week I hope.

And I'm working on some spooky hands for some other projects. Liquid latex and bic pen hands. 

I'll post photos as time goes on.


----------

